# Type of Apples for Caramel Apples?



## AllenOK (Oct 11, 2005)

I was thinking that since I'd be covering apples with sweet caramel, I'd want to use a tart or tangy apple.  What do you all like?


----------



## middie (Oct 12, 2005)

i prefer gala's but i think fuji would work exceptionally well.


----------



## jkath (Oct 12, 2005)

I'd use Granny Smiths - they're quite firm, and have a nice tart bite to them.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 12, 2005)

I ticked 'other' and I'm not sure whether you have the same varieties - but I like to use Worcester Pearmains, or Dunn's Seedlings or Cox's Orange Pippins - all are slightly smaller apples with a beautiful tart juice.


----------



## Brianschef (Oct 12, 2005)

It would be Elstar's for me, best darn apple I ever ate!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 12, 2005)

Fujis, Macs, and Granny Smithes are all ones that I have used in the past. This year I'm using Granny Smithes again as I know ffrom experience that they hold up really well 

(Cool question, Allen - can hardly wait for it to be close enough to Halloween to make these...hmm, wonder if I need a "tester" batch, for quality assurnace purposes, of course )


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 12, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Fujis, Macs, and Granny Smithes are all ones that I have used in the past. This year I'm using Granny Smithes again as I know ffrom experience that they hold up really well
> 
> (Cool question, Allen - can hardly wait for it to be close enough to Halloween to make these...hmm, wonder if I need a "tester" batch, for quality assurnace purposes, of course )


 
I think you need them tested until they are perfect......I can do that for you


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh and I forgot to mention, we call them toffee apples here


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Oct 12, 2005)

Red, Granny, Macs, and Fuji... I'm not a huge fan of apples, but those are the ones I'll eat with caramel. Well I guess, if you deep fry or add a layer of sweetness to any of them, I'll eat it!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 12, 2005)

Question....

In the past I have always just melted down store bought caramel candies to use as the coating. Here however I cannot seem to locate any soft caramels to melt! (Please) Could anyone share a TNT caramel recipe with me?


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 12, 2005)

as sour as possible.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 12, 2005)

I've made this recipe once, many, many, years ago.  The end result was something extremely similar to a Kraft Vanilla Caramel square.

Cajeta
Mexican Caramel sauce

3 c goat’s milk
¾ c sugar
1 T light corn syrup
1 vanilla bean
¼ t baking soda, dissolved in 1 T water
1 ½ t dark rum
1 ½ t pineapple juice

	Combine the goat’s milk, sugar, corn syrup in a pan.  Cut the vanilla bean in half lengthwise, scraping the seeds off the pod, and into the milk.  Drop the pod halves into the milk as well.  Bring to a boil.  Add the baking soda.  The mixture will foam.  Cook on medium heat, stirring frequently, uncovered, until it turns to light caramel, about 45 minutes.  Strain the caramel to remove the vanilla pods.  Stir in the rum and pineapple juice.


Someone, on another thread, mentioned making caramel with Eagle Brand.  For the life of me, I can't remember what thread it was.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 13, 2005)

You're a life saver Allen, or should I say a Kraft caramel! Thanks so much, I'll let you know how it turns out later in the month  (I'm going to omit the rum though, I hope it won't make a difference?)


----------



## Marishka_20 (Oct 15, 2005)

*I love apples!*

I like all different types of apples. My favorites are granny smith, red & golden delicous, and a few others. In fact I made an apple pie tonight using granny smith apples and its really good.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 16, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> You're a life saver Allen, or should I say a Kraft caramel! Thanks so much, I'll let you know how it turns out later in the month  (I'm going to omit the rum though, I hope it won't make a difference?)



Probably not, but you might have to add just a bit more sugar.  Taste it at the end of cooking and see.

Personally, I might want to make this using a Coconut Rum or Spiced Rum, just to see what kind of flavor it would have.


----------

